# Different types of theology?



## SoldierOfTheRock (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok, I am wondering if our theology is called 'Reformed Theology' then are there other names for the other theologies? I would like to be able to name them and know what they believe.

I know that some are called calvinists and others arminians, but if calvinists believe reformed theology what do arminians believe?

Another question I have is if anyone knows of a good dictionary of doctrinal terms.

Thanks in advance.

Josh


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 23, 2004)

Theological views are determined either by "orthodox creeds and confessions" or by factious teachers through church history. For example:

Pelagianism - Pelagius began.
Montanism - Montanus began.
Arminianism - Arminius began.
Augustinianism - named after Augustine.
Calvinism - named after Calvin, but really still after Augustine.
Reformed - named after the Swiss Churches following Zwinlgi and Calvin during the Reformation
Lutheran - following Melancthon's teaching after the Reformation with Luther.
Pentecostal - following the holiness and pietist movements.
etc.

It just depends on what time period you want to talk about....


----------

